# Nasty Bite Wound



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

I have 5-3in supers in a 90 gal since thursday night and these guys are nasty. They ate my big goldfish that was housed with my other way larger Ps and tonite one had the misfortune to get bitten himself. What should I do? should I remove him or should I get let him be? Will he regrow this chunk?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the chunk will grow back and most likely either be not noticeable or leave a small small blemish on the fish, but it will live and grow back.

remove him to a sick tank if you have space to. treat him with 1 teaspoon of salt per 10 gallons.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> the chunk will grow back and most likely either be not noticeable or leave a small small blemish on the fish, but it will live and grow back.
> 
> remove him to a sick tank if you have space to. treat him with 1 teaspoon of salt per 10 gallons.


I have a 5 gallon tank available, but do you think it would be wiser to treat him in my 90 so he doesn't bothered when I reintroduce him? also how long if I put him in a hospital tank? Thanks


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well your risking leaving an injured fish in there for them to finish off if you dont take him out. so either way he may become a target. its weather you want him to be a healthy target or an injured one if you leave him in there.

it should take about a week to 2 weeks for it to fill back in. i had about a 6 incher with a fullbite mark out of its back once and it healed in about that time so a fish of your size will probably be closer to a week or a little bit more.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> well your risking leaving an injured fish in there for them to finish off if you dont take him out. so either way he may become a target. its weather you want him to be a healthy target or an injured one if you leave him in there.
> 
> it should take about a week to 2 weeks for it to fill back in. i had about a 6 incher with a fullbite mark out of its back once and it healed in about that time so a fish of your size will probably be closer to a week or a little bit more.


Thanks Dan, I'm gonna get him out now.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

no problem, thats what the site is here for


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

awe that was sweet danny


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dan nailed it. Great info and good luck on your super.


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Salt if definitely the best thing for him. You might also want to consider adding "Stress Coat" to the water. It will add to his slim coat and is suppose to help speed healing. Not sure if it does that much, but when my P's got a big chunk taken out of his lip, I added it and it healed nicely (can't even tell he was bitten) and quickly!

My 2 cents ....


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

alcas74 said:


> I have 5-3in supers in a 90 gal since thursday night and these guys are nasty. They ate my big goldfish that was housed with my other way larger Ps and tonite one had the misfortune to get bitten himself. What should I do? should I remove him or should I get let him be? Will he regrow this chunk?


Oh my God that's awful.
[/quote]
View attachment 99950


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Elagabalus said:


> I have 5-3in supers in a 90 gal since thursday night and these guys are nasty. They ate my big goldfish that was housed with my other way larger Ps and tonite one had the misfortune to get bitten himself. What should I do? should I remove him or should I get let him be? Will he regrow this chunk?


Oh my God that's awful.
[/quote]
View attachment 99950

[/quote]

do everyone a favour and go somewhere else with your useless posts.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> I have 5-3in supers in a 90 gal since thursday night and these guys are nasty. They ate my big goldfish that was housed with my other way larger Ps and tonite one had the misfortune to get bitten himself. What should I do? should I remove him or should I get let him be? Will he regrow this chunk?


Oh my God that's awful.
[/quote]
View attachment 99950

[/quote]

do everyone a favour and go somewhere else with your useless posts.
[/quote]


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> I have 5-3in supers in a 90 gal since thursday night and these guys are nasty. They ate my big goldfish that was housed with my other way larger Ps and tonite one had the misfortune to get bitten himself. What should I do? should I remove him or should I get let him be? Will he regrow this chunk?


Oh my God that's awful.
[/quote]
View attachment 99950

[/quote]

do everyone a favour and go somewhere else with your useless posts.
[/quote]
word to big bird on that one


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

add salt, premafix, and raise the temperature, ASAP!!!


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

I think I would keep him in the sick tank, and take out any carbon in the filter, and raise the temp to around 83-84, and add the correct dosage of Melafix, daily for a week. That should fix him up nicely!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Elagabalus said:


> I have 5-3in supers in a 90 gal since thursday night and these guys are nasty. They ate my big goldfish that was housed with my other way larger Ps and tonite one had the misfortune to get bitten himself. What should I do? should I remove him or should I get let him be? Will he regrow this chunk?


Oh my God that's awful.
[/quote]
View attachment 99950

[/quote]

sorry about your fish hope everything works out and what the hell is that ^^^


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

nasty bite that like, id remove it and put it in a hospital tank.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

He's healed up and back in with his mates. Thanks all


----------

